# igdpmd64.sys - Blue Screen



## Mpop (Feb 28, 2013)

Hi,A windows upgrade just automatically installed on my 2011 HP Pavillon laptop. Ever since this installed when I open IE the computer crashs to blue screen and notes this file - "igdpmd64.sys".I saw an old thread regarding the same problem and it suggested running a driver scan from the Intel website. The scan woudn't work in safemode and IE crashes in regular mode so I'm not sure what to do?Any suggesitions?Thanks


----------



## huggie54 (Feb 17, 2008)

hiya,sounds like its related to your graphics driver,restart your PC into safe mode and go to your device manager,scroll down to the Display adapters and click on the + sign to expand.double-click on the intel line and select "properties" then click on the driver tab,if "roll back driver" is not active try that,otherwise click on the uninstall button and reboot your PC letting windows reinstall the driver,


----------



## Newstead1996 (Feb 28, 2013)

Exact same problem here - hP laptop worked fine all morning, came back to find the "restarted computer for Windows update" message and now i cannot stay on the internet for more than two minutes without the blue screen and the same igdpmd64.sys and crash dump coming up. I followed the instructions above from another laptop and am running IE on my HP now to see what happens... Will let you know if it worked. However, the screen is displaying differently - a bit fuzzy and zoomed in. Any ideas on that?


----------



## huggie54 (Feb 17, 2008)

check windows updates (view installed updates) for any with intel graphics driver


----------



## Newstead1996 (Feb 28, 2013)

huggie, your fix (removing the Intel driver and letting Windows reinstall it) appears to have worked - my laptop is running IE and FF fine now... but I am getting this notice (which I assume explains the difference in the appearance)
No AMD graphics driver is installed, or the AMD driver is not functioning properly. please install the AMD driver appropriate for your AMD hardware.

if I look for the latest Windows Intel graphics update, would it be the same one that crashed it today>


----------



## Newstead1996 (Feb 28, 2013)

And the weirdness continues.. when I looked at installed updates the latest showing are for 2-14 - but this afternoon I had the "restarted due to updates" message..


----------



## Newstead1996 (Feb 28, 2013)

Ok, I checked the Windows tab at the bottom and found this (the only one for today)

Platform Update for Windows 7 x64-Edition (KB2670838)
Installation date: ‎2/‎28/‎2013 11:55 AM
Installation status: Successful
Update type: Recommended
Install this update to resolve issues in Windows. For a complete listing of the issues that are included in this update, see the associated Microsoft Knowledge Base article for more information. After you install this item, you may have to restart your computer.
More information: 
http://support.microsoft.com/kb/2670838
Help and Support: 
http://support.microsoft.com


----------



## slick80 (Feb 28, 2013)

Got to work this morning and had bluescreen with igdpmd64.sys as the culprit. Last thing I did before leaving work last night was install windows updates. So I just uninstalled the update just now and it appears to have resolved itself.


----------



## Mpop (Feb 28, 2013)

Uninstalling the intel driver didn't work. However uninstalling the last windows update appears to have worked but is this a permenant fix? Won't I just get another automatic upgrade soon?


----------



## huggie54 (Feb 17, 2008)

change your "windows update" options to "Download but let me choose to install" if and when the update appears right-click and select HIDE it will not show again,


----------



## Notatechyguy (Mar 3, 2013)

Hi,

I had the same problem. I started receiving the igdpmd64.sys blue screen whenever trying to go on the internet after windows updates had automatically launched on Friday afternoon.

To fix the problem, I went to Windows Update, clicked on "View Update History", then clicked "Troubleshoot problem with installing windows updates," clicked "Fixit", selected the file "download.microsoft.com" and clicked "open". Following the fix operation, I shut down the computer, rebooted, and problem solved.

Hope that helps someone else out there.


----------



## RoBarticus (Mar 5, 2013)

Same problem here. Sytem restore to a point before last Windows update stopped BSOD, but all of my browsers were still acting up (IE, GC, FF).

Went to: http://www.intel.com/p/en_US/support/detect

Intel detected and updated version of..... my graphics driver. Downloaded the updates, restarted my computer, and all browsers have been behaving for several hours now.


----------



## Limousin (Mar 6, 2013)

had the same problem. removed the windows update and restarted the computer.
Problem solved! Perfect,thanks!


----------



## vlc1977 (Apr 20, 2013)

I just wanted to post a thankyou. I got the full computer crash to blue screen and the error igdpmd64.sys after buying and downloading a program Painshop pro. Had absolutely no idea what was wrong, but goggled the error and found your thread. Thanks so much, because a) I have no tech skills, and b) you made the advice easy enough for even me to follow. I followed the prompts to delete the KB2670838 windows update, and hey presto, it worked. Don't know what the hell it did, but now all systems are GO. :up:


----------

